# Orthomolecular medicine



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All,I've been struggling with my health for a long time and a few months ago, I finally got a diagnosis of IBS, generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder. I've tried all the mainstream medicinal treatments, over the counter treatments and therapy and finally my psychologist suggested a try a different type of doctor, one who practices orthomolecular medicine.The theory, from what I can tell, is that the body many conditions can be caused by the body's nutrients being out of balance and that by restoring that balance, it can be healed. Although it doesn't specifically talk about healing IBS, my doctor believes anxiety is a stong contributing factor (it's definitely a trigger for me) and orthomolecular medicine does proffer to help anxiety.Now, _normally_ I would thought that sounded like a bunch of claptrap, but nothing else has worked and I'm willing to try anything!My doctor's got me on a heap of vitamins, particularly B group vitamins, Zinc and Sam-E (I'm taking 17 tablets a day!!).Has anyone else tried this method? I'd love to hear other people's stories!


----------

